#ubuntu-leadership 2012-03-06
<Silverlion> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey Silverlion
<Silverlion> cprofitt: how is your day?
<cprofitt> fighting with a backup issue
<Silverlion> welcome to the club ;)
<Silverlion> re
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-03-07
<Silverlion> morning
<Silverlion> hi cprofitt
<cprofitt> hey Silverlion
#ubuntu-leadership 2012-03-08
<Silverlion> o/
<Silverlion> wb DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> yeah, I think tmux crashed or something, it was very strange...
<DarwinSurvivor> how long was I disconnected?
<Silverlion> DarwinSurvivor: no idea i only have chatzilla here without timestamps
<DarwinSurvivor> ah
<DarwinSurvivor> I'll see if it's in my logs later
